# Lyft driver gives herself tip, good review when customer forgets phone, police say



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.ajc.com/news/national/l...ne-police-say/jLG1vi8OKdhrklXmxL4p4M/amp.html
A Lyft driver in Michigan is in trouble after allegedly giving herself a tip and a good review on a phone a customer left in her car.

The customer said she called the driver about a half hour after realizing she forgot her phone March 5 and that the driver promised to drop it off at her Wyandotte home, according to WXYZ-TV.

But that didn't happen. The woman said she was able to track her phone for the next several hours until it was turned off.

Police said the driver gave herself a $5 tip and a 5-star rating on the Lyft app while using the customer's phone.

The victim reported the incident to police and said her phone was never returned.

An investigation is underway..


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Why only 5$$


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

mbd said:


> Why only 5$$


A dollar for every star. Makes sense lol


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

But for real, that driver in the article just showed his/her scummy side.
Not got for 'drivers' overall. What she did wasn't worth the tip. IMHO


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

What a stupid driver and an unacceptable behavior. 

She should've at least left a $20 and tossed that phone out the window.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The smart thing would be to drop it in the trash at a pickup or dropoff location. Then if it "falls off the map" for tracking there is plausible deniability.

"a customer must have walked off with it"


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm only hoping a lot of this is sarcasm. 
Why wouldn't you just give it back- w/o going out of your way even?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

mbd said:


> Why only 5$$


Petty theft is better than grand larceny, plus $1000 tip on a say $20 ride would look suspicious. 
It's just a stupid thing to do unless you wanted to be fred.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

Can you even call the driver - after the ride has been completed?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

She will probably face criminal charges for credit card fraud or theft.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> She will probably face criminal charges for credit card fraud or theft.


Depends.
Where I live? The DA is doing all he can to prosecute murderers, robbers and molesters.
This would not even get close to a charge ... prolly even not an arrest.


----------



## Florida XL (Feb 26, 2019)

Your not supposed to do that? I thought thats how you got the return fee.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

mbd said:


> Why only 5$$


She'd have been better off getting the return fee.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I wanna know what she wrote for her good review? _"Honest, caring, enjoys candlelight dinners and long walks on the beach." _


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.ajc.com/news/national/l...ne-police-say/jLG1vi8OKdhrklXmxL4p4M/amp.html
> A Lyft driver in Michigan is in trouble after allegedly giving herself a tip and a good review on a phone a customer left in her car.
> 
> The customer said she called the driver about a half hour after realizing she forgot her phone March 5 and that the driver promised to drop it off at her Wyandotte home, according to WXYZ-TV.
> ...


If you're gonna do that, don't find the phone. Drop it out the door with the next pax. Deniability is key.

Personally I don't know whose phone might be taking a pic, so not gonna do this anyway.

Whether the pax gets it back depends on a few factors though...


----------



## badratings (Dec 24, 2018)

2Cents said:


> View attachment 304197


Equalizer starring Denzel Washington had the lyft tie in


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

The phone was not password protected? Who even does that?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Wire fraud?


----------

